# Trackstanding?



## Stevie47 (Dec 20, 2015)

Any of you gents of a certain age (I'm 66) try to learn trackstanding at this age? Tips? Experiences? I've looked at a zillion videos but I can't practice today due to a bunch of snow. I've had 3 little sessions trying and haven't really improved but I do have a lot of patience


----------



## jon23 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am still working on it myself, the stop / start method has been helpful to me. All that means is you slow down and start to track stand, if you start to tip just pedal away and try again. Don't over-correct your balance too much, small inputs are best. I think it really comes down to time on the bike and finding your bike/body balance point.


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi years ago I played around with bicycle trials . Seat yourself up on a slight downhill . Have your petals level . Turn your handle bars and front weal from side to side to help your balance . As you start to loos your balance release your breaks and move forward , that well help staying upright . Good luck


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll add to RIng's comment... Imagine a clock face and coming into a hill. True uphill at 12. Rear tire at 7, front tire at 1, turn front towards 12, pedals level. Once you have stopped in this position, you can place with full brake and releasing the brake. Forward pressure on the pedal pushes you "uphill", letting off the pressure allows the bike to come back "downhill". Essentially rock back and forth a little bit (I'm talking 2-3").

The trick is to find these little "hills" when you stop on a flat space. Sometimes that is the uneven portion of the pavement or similar. Once you figure it out and feel it once or twice using this method, it makes complete sense.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

To get the initial feel for balancing, put your front tire perpendicular to a wall. get on the pedals and keep pressure against the wall. To keep your balance, use the pressure, body english and handlebar movement to maintain position. Once you get used to doing that try what others have suggested.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Track standing is a great talent to learn and valuable in technical terrain. I've always wanted to learn track standing with a tail whip around a switchback. Come up to the switchback and stop, then creep the front tire around and then stop and whip the rear tire around and end up facing the new direction of the trail. I used to ride with a guy that did this and it was quite an impressive thing to watch.

Hmmm I shall start practicing this.


----------



## Stevie47 (Dec 20, 2015)

Update: I'm having marginal improvement, in that I can get about one to two seconds in (not consistently) but mostly I'm starting to relax a bit. Still 10 minutes of practice is exhausting. Here's the question: All the advice I've seen is to keep your strong foot forward and turn the wheel in that direction. I'm having slightly better luck with the wheel turned away from that. I'm wondering if I should force myself to do it their way or just go with what feels better?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Track standing is a great talent to learn and valuable in technical terrain. I've always wanted to learn track standing with a tail whip around a switchback. Come up to the switchback and stop, then creep the front tire around and then stop and whip the rear tire around and end up facing the new direction of the trail. I used to ride with a guy that did this and it was quite an impressive thing to watch.
> 
> Hmmm I shall start practicing this.


You mean a nose wheelie? I've done it a few times. Needs to be a steep and tight switchback, going downhill. Crank on the front brake, let the seat come up between your legs( standing on the pedals) and then hip flick in the direction you want the rear wheel to go. Let off the front brake and ride in the new direction the bike is facing. Really cool when done right. Somewhat of a learning curve though.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Stevie47 said:


> Update: I'm having marginal improvement, in that I can get about one to two seconds in (not consistently) but mostly I'm starting to relax a bit. Still 10 minutes of practice is exhausting. Here's the question: All the advice I've seen is to keep your strong foot forward and turn the wheel in that direction. I'm having slightly better luck with the wheel turned away from that. I'm wondering if I should force myself to do it their way or just go with what feels better?


You are standing on the pedals? Try to squeeze the seat between your legs some of the time.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Turn away from strong foot for me, that way you are pushing down on strong foot to pedal up the hill (in my previous example). For me, right foot at 2 o'clock, bars turned to the left. BTW, I have to stand on mine, I've never been as relaxed on sitting for a trackstand.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

leeboh said:


> You mean a nose wheelie? I've done it a few times. Needs to be a steep and tight switchback, going downhill. Crank on the front brake, let the seat come up between your legs( standing on the pedals) and then hip flick in the direction you want the rear wheel to go. Let off the front brake and ride in the new direction the bike is facing. Really cool when done right. Somewhat of a learning curve though.


Yes this ^ but also you can bunny hop and change directions if the vertical isn't as steep.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Iowagriz said:


> I'll add to RIng's comment... Imagine a clock face and coming into a hill. True uphill at 12. Rear tire at 7, front tire at 1, turn front towards 12, pedals level. Once you have stopped in this position, you can place with full brake and releasing the brake. Forward pressure on the pedal pushes you "uphill", letting off the pressure allows the bike to come back "downhill". Essentially rock back and forth a little bit (I'm talking 2-3").
> 
> The trick is to find these little "hills" when you stop on a flat space. Sometimes that is the uneven portion of the pavement or similar. Once you figure it out and feel it once or twice using this method, it makes complete sense.


^^^Yes, the uphill track stand is the easiest. You can actually find a neutral position and do it no-handed.

And "uphill" doesn't necessarily have to be up a hill. As long as there is a bump in front of your tire, it's big enough to act like a hill.

You can maintain balance, not by steering, but by rocking forward and backward using your feet, with your bars turned a little.

For me, downhill is much harder, and I usually turn my bars sharply to the side and rock side-to-side instead of forward-backward.

Sorry, I'll get outta here now.
(I'm not 50+ yet) 

-F


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Stevie47 said:


> Any of you gents of a certain age (I'm 66) try to learn trackstanding at this age? Tips? Experiences? I've looked at a zillion videos but I can't practice today due to a bunch of snow. I've had 3 little sessions trying and haven't really improved but I do have a lot of patience


I couldn't track stand for very long at all about 5 years ago.....

Started doing it a stop lights on my commute...

Can basically go as long as I want now...

Just start


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Not saying any advice you've gotten is bad but sometimes you can overthink learning new skills...this foot or that foot, turn this way or that, forward or back pressure. Just spend time on your bike practicing...your instincts will take over when you get your mind out of the way and it will come naturally over time.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

55 female here. What's helped me the most learning just how far forward one needs to have their weight; much closer to the bars than you would think.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you guys doing this clipped in?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Phillbo said:


> Are you guys doing this clipped in?


Yes. The origin being standing start track races like the match sprint.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie47 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm definitely not. In the learning process I need to bail quickly


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Stevie, 

71 this year and getting better at it, +1 for everything that's gone before plus I removed some pins from the outside of my flatties so that I could bail easier wearing 5 10s.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

this gal is not clipped in.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

I started really working on trackstanding skills about a year or so ago. I ride clipped in as well and when waiting for slower riders or for buddies to show up at the trail I'd just mess around with it. 
I feel like I have seen regular improvement, but it's not like that improvement is an "event", but more like it's just a gradual journey of getting better. 
I find myself much more comfortable when riding really slow or in technical spots where even being able to just pause in place momentarily and pick a line or prep for a feature or obstacle is a huge help.
Some day will have gotten to the point where I'm doing hop turns and rear wheel swings around switchbacks and hopping up rock spots, but totally enjoying the journey getting there.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I got pretty proficient at it fast when I got back into riding a few years ago. In my neighborhood, all us old guys would meet on the street, draw an 8' diameter circle and play 'Bike Sumo'. 2 guy enter the ring and the first one to dab or come out of the ring is out. It would sometimes become a bit of contact sport. The key for me was rear brake control and mashing against a heavily dragging rear brake, then slowing down to 0 speed but still mashing against that brake. This will help you get there and stay there.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Phillbo said:


> Are you guys doing this clipped in?


Yup getting out of the clips is just so automatic now it just doesn't matter.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

little late to this one...

I ride trials and track stands are a requirement, period. 
For learning try lowering the tire pressure some. Use a location with a slight incline. Practice facing up hill as well as downhill. For some peeps facing up or down may seem easier. Don't fall into just doing it to a favored direction cause it will instill bad habits. 

From there it's time on pedals getting it to come together. Patience, persistence, and 10 minutes a day and you'll be track standing!

As for clipless, they inhibit balance checks, deal broken.


----------

